# Skin peeling off feet



## Monica (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all

I needed to cut Carol's toenails last night (she doesn't seem to be able to do it herself). 
I saw that both her feet have skin peeling off in big chunks, which she loves to pick at too. I'm now wondering whether this is something to worry about or not. Carol reckons it's because her feet get hot at school. I have googled it, but there are conflicting answers. Could it be athlete's foot?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it itchy? It may just be dry skin, especially if her feet get hot and sweaty. If you are uncertain speak to the pharmacist or see the doctor to make sure. It could well be all that is needed is a good moisturiser


----------



## Copepod (Nov 17, 2011)

It could well be due to feet getting hot and sweaty in socks and shoes at school which causes hard skin to soften and peel off. However, without seeing her feet it's difficult to know - best to take Carol to GP / podiatrist / pharmacist - anywhere she feels happy to show her feet


----------



## Monica (Nov 17, 2011)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_W9fEvm4KD...ZQog97bGkE/s1600/SkinPeelingSoriatane,jpg.jpg

It doesn't itch at all and it looks a bit like this foot, but bigger area. Carol isn't bothered by it at all.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2011)

Yup - I'd say moisturisation lacking!

Use banana file on dry feet before shower to slough off xs.

Urea cream across the surface ex between toes... at night.  Couple of times a week.  Soon be as smooth as a babies bum again!

I know we aren't sposed to not wear shoes but sweaty socks aren't good either. Have to say I wear one of various pairs of leather 'mule' type sandals as slippers - slipper mules themselves being made of material, are just as sweaty as enclosed fluffy slippers or trainers.  Yuk.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 17, 2011)

A lot of people find soakin their feet in a warm solution of something like oilatum helps. It is quite expensive so if you want to try it go have a chat with the doctor and see if he can give you a prescription for it.


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 17, 2011)

Monica - looks and sounds like what K gets - her podiatrist said it was dry skin getting sweaty and so not to worry, just do usual stuff we are Sposed to do to moisturise but getting them to do it easier said than done of course

Glad I'm not the only one still cutting their daughters toe nails


----------



## Lilies (Nov 17, 2011)

It's something that isn't diabetes related as my daughter had it for several years and still gets it at times. She used to sail for great Britain and each weekend was wearing sweaty wetsuit boots which hindered any healing. No moisturisers worked or did anything for it and it cleared up once she stopped sailing but she's in riding boots at weekends now and still gets it a bit... The gp called it 'fishermans boot ' as spending lots of time in wellies can cause it... Don't worry too much about it... And let me know if something works as we had no results


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 18, 2011)

My childrens' primary school used to insist the children spent all their indoor hours wearing plimsolls, somethat I resented having spent ?35 a pair on Clarks shoes, especially as they both had very wide feet, and this skin condition was the result.  I guess as your daughter is older plimsolls wouldn't be the direct problem, but does she have leather shoes?  My own feet just get smelly in non leather shoes.......


----------



## Copepod (Nov 18, 2011)

Lilies said:


> It's something that isn't diabetes related as my daughter had it for several years and still gets it at times. She used to sail for great Britain and each weekend was wearing sweaty wetsuit boots which hindered any healing. No moisturisers worked or did anything for it and it cleared up once she stopped sailing but she's in riding boots at weekends now and still gets it a bit... The gp called it 'fishermans boot ' as spending lots of time in wellies can cause it... Don't worry too much about it... And let me know if something works as we had no results



I know what you mean about wetsuits booties making feet go soggy, but when I go kayak touring, I take my booties off for midday break, and change into sandals or trainers for the evening. More often, I wear steel toe capped work boots with woollen socks, and always change socks and trainers to cycle to and from work - it's all about letting feet dry out between getting sweaty.


----------



## Monica (Nov 18, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> ..... Sposed to do to moisturise but getting them to do it easier said than done of course



You're dead right there!!! I can't get Carol to do anything. I'm surprised she showers.....


Lilies said:


> It's something that isn't diabetes related as my daughter had it for several years and still gets it at times. She used to sail for great Britain and each weekend was wearing sweaty wetsuit boots which hindered any healing. No moisturisers worked or did anything for it and it cleared up once she stopped sailing but she's in riding boots at weekends now and still gets it a bit... The gp called it 'fishermans boot ' as spending lots of time in wellies can cause it... Don't worry too much about it... And let me know if something works as we had no results



Thank you, I'm glad it has nothing to do with D



Tina63 said:


> My childrens' primary school used to insist the children spent all their indoor hours wearing plimsolls, somethat I resented having spent ?35 a pair on Clarks shoes, especially as they both had very wide feet, and this skin condition was the result.  I guess as your daughter is older plimsolls wouldn't be the direct problem, but does she have leather shoes?  My own feet just get smelly in non leather shoes.......



Shoes!!!! Don't get me started. I want Carol to have Clarks shoes, but she just won't entertain the idea anymore. It's cheap shoes from Primark and New Look all the way. I've been pulling my hair out over this for about 3 years now. I'm just glad I managed to persuade her sister to have Clarks ones. Hers look very similar to Carol's shoes from New Look, but they are waterproof and will last longer.....
Carol has very smelly feet too.


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad someone else has problems with a non-conformist!  My daughter wore Clarks shoes for many years, never rebelling, always loving choosing a new pair, my son however, decided from about the age of 7 he was not going near them.  The result?  Horrible feet, slightly bent big toes, I am sure from ill fitting shoes (and the damn plimsolls 6 hours a day of course), but what could I do?  You can't sit on your child in a shoe shop and INSIST they have them when they won't even put their feet in them can you?  He was my little softie as a toddler, no tantrums, so calm and mild, whereas my daughter was the fiery one, but as they grew he became increasingly stubborn and headstrong, she calmed right down and is a dream of a daughter - not that he isn't lovely to in his own way - bless him!!!

Kids eh?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure the right shoes make a ha'porth of difference!  I think it's more to do with the bone structure you land up with.

I could have nothing but Clarks until I was 12.  Until I left school and went to work I could only have shoes that had maternal approval.  I didn't want eg pointed toes and stiletto heels, wouldn't have been seen dead in them as they were entirely out of fashionby about 1963.

Yet I now have a bunion on ONE foot.  Whereas my 4 years older sister who went straight into 4ins stilettos as soon as mother turned her back - still has perfect feet .......


----------



## MCH (Nov 20, 2011)

I have stress related eczema (comes on round about exam time every year at the school) which is not painful till I pick too much  as occasionally I pull off real -as it were- skin and it starts bleeding. I got emollient stuff from the doctor which helps.

Mine doesn't look quite like this, but if you can get her to a doctor it might be worth letting them have a look.


----------

